# Visualization: USA national debt in physical $100 bills



## Ken Morgan (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow!! Great visual!

http://www.wtfnoway.com/


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 28, 2011)

Indeed :tup:

Like I keep saying, America's wealth is an illusion and those images put that illusion into a 3-D context that people can easily understand.

How do you pay back that amount of debt?  Cuts wont do it - they'll only serve to undercut the infrastructure you need to make a start.  Holding down spending increases whilst taxing harder has a chance but it's a long-haul deal.  There's no 'quick pain' and then it's done solution for this one - other than defaulting, giving the (fully justified) finger to the global banking system and starting again with an income base you can support ... which will be a lot lower than even poor American's have been used to.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 28, 2011)

We're gonna mint a couple 1T coins to cover it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 28, 2011)

:chuckles:  That's all right then :tup:


----------



## Razor (Aug 2, 2011)

That really is a great diagram! It's quite astounding to see what the actual money looks like; you hear the figures like billion, trillion etc thrown around on the news a lot, but to actually see it like that is staggering.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Puts my overdraft into perspective!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 2, 2011)

The bottom of the page showed the debt clock ... that's even scarier because the numbers won't STOP adding up... http://www.usdebtclock.org/ it's even got it by state debt... sheesh.

Seen on FB... If there are two things America is good at... it's math.


----------

